# Greatest fortress in Europe



## Micowiny (Dec 17, 2006)

Petrovaradin fortress is on of the greatest and most preserved fortress in Europe. 
Visit web site Petrovaradin fortress


----------



## Clay_Rock (Jun 1, 2005)

Neat!


----------



## FMR-STL (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm not gonna try to sneak in! Nice pic.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Nice, reminds me of the Citadelle de Besancon


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

whats the difference between a citadel and castle?


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

A citatell is a fortress, as built in the renaissance and especially barroque times til Napoleonic area. A citatel as far as I know is built as a protection of a city or important trade junction. A castle is the see of a local authority personae as a count, baron or king. Thus you would have found in a citadell a garrison of soldiers, means military and in a castle an authority, means politics


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

well my country Wales has more castles per area than any country in the world, there seems too many to be seats of authority. What would you say this was? the local Lord lived in Cardiff castle (5 miles away).

Caerphilly castle (second largest in Europe)


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

I am not so sure about it... I think Grishun (Graubünden) has the same density... but I don't remember if it's the most castles per inhabitant or by area.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

for Wales its by area. An English Kings attempts to subdue the locals


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

For Grishun it's because its a mountains area with important trade routes since the romans from north to south. So every little spot in a valley and on a trade road had to be overviewed from several angles and not to forget all the taxes traders had to pay every few km 

Most of them are in ruins nowadays but they used to look like this (some remained):


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

nice location! most welsh ones are in ruins due to either welsh uprisings or the civil war. Caerphilly castle has a leaning tower (you can see in the pic) which leans more than the tower of pisa because it was destroyed to prevent cannons being installed there.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

I have been there  Loved especially Carew Castle









And the mighty walls of Pembroke Castle (I think parts of Monty Python's Holy Grail were filmed there)









BTW I was grown up just next to this one - Hallwyl near Lenzburg, Aargau








Spooky place


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

looks really cool, amazing the different styles used


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

It was rebuilt and extended a dozen times since the 11th century (there is only a few walls of that era left). You see it on the right of the pic:









Unfortunatly a rich guy made a kitchy Biedermeier palace out of it in the 19th century. But afterwards they could recreate the castle again in a more "original" way  

Last year they renovated it and add some modern parts slightly into the old structure that combines the new and old quite well.









And sorry for spoiling the thread - I will shut up again :lol:


----------



## Micowiny (Dec 17, 2006)

"well my country Wales has more castles per area than any country in the world"

Hmm... Well my country Serbia has more castles per aera then any country in the world. 

This is just unfinished list of medieval castles in Serbia:

Авала
Алаџа Хисар. 
Аништe
Баба 
Бакићеви двори 
Баноштор 
Бач 
Бачина 
Бела Стена 
Бељин 
Београдска тврђава (Калемегдан) 
Борач 
Бован 
Браничево 
Брвеник 
Брвеник (приштински) 
Брезница (западна) 
Брезница (јужна) 
Брњаци 
Велетин
Велики Петрич 
Вишеград (бистрички) 
Вишеслав 
Војиновића кула (Каљаја,Вучитрн) 
Врдничка кула
Врхлаб 
Вршачка кула 
Гардош
Годун 
Голубан 
Голубац
- на Вукану 
- на Јежевцу 
- на Узенгији 
Грабовац
Град:
- Град цара Лазара
- Град Рада Облачића
- Град Рајка од Расине
Градац (лознички)
Градац (милановачки) 
Градеш (Градиш) 
Градина:
-Градина 
Градиште:
- Градиште (коришко) 
- Градиште (затричко)(Затрич) -
Дворска(Дворски) 
Диана 
Домбо:
- Домбо (дубовачки)
- Домбо (раковачки) 
Достиника 
Жилзег 
Жрнов
Затрич(Градиште) 
Звечан 
Земљани град
Земун
Јелеч 
Јеринин град:
- Jеринин град (ибарски)(Маглич) 
- Јеринин град (јагодински) 
- Јеринин град (лимски)(Ковин) 
- Јеринин град 
Јеринина кула:
- Јеринина кула над Подграђем 
Каљаја
Качаник 
Кеве 
Кладово(Фетислам) 
Ковин(Јеринин град) 
Ковиљача . 
Коњуша
Козаљ 
Козјак 
Козник
Комплос
Костајник
Криваја 
Крушевац
Крчмаре 
Кула Војиновића
Кула Јеринина:
- Кула Јеринина над Подграђем 
Кула Краљевића Марка 
Кула Орловића Павла 
Кула Тодора од Сталаћа 
Кулина . 
Кулич 
Курвинград 
Кучајна 
Лазарев Град
Липљан 
Мали Петрич 
Милешевац
Мужљак 
Неродимља 
Нештин
Ниш
Ново Брдо
Пауни
Петрич:
- Велики Петрич 
- Мали 
Петроварадин (Петроварадинска тврђава) -
Петровица над Добром Водом 
Призренац 
Прилепац
Призрен
Превешт 
Прокупље 
Раваница 
Равна Стена 
Радошевац 
Рам 
Рас 
Ргаје 
Рибник 
Сврчин 
Сланкамен 
Смедерево
Соко Град (Соколац,Соко,Соколник,Соколница):
Соко Град (бањски) 
Соко Град (дрински) 
Сребрница 
Сталаћка кула 
Стари град 
Сусек
Тодорова Кула
Торниште 
Трепчански Град
Ћутет
Ужички град
Футог
Хисар 
Хисар (топлички) 
Чајлије 
Черевић
Шабац
Шарен Град


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Well Serbia is 88,361 km² and Wales is 20,779 km²

Here is a small list of Welsh castles (there are alot more but they dont have much remains)

Aberdyfi Castle
Aberedw Castles
Abergavenny Castle
Aberlleiniog Motte
Aberllynfi Castle
Aberrheidol Castle
Aberyscir Castle,
Aberystwyth Castle
Acton Burnell Castle
Alberbury Castle
Castell Allt-y-Ferin
Ammanford Castle
Aston Castle
Tomen y Bala,
Ballan Moor Castle
Barry Castle
Basingwerk Castle 
Beaupre Castle
Benton Castle
Bishop's Castle
Bishop's Moat
Blaenllynfi Castle
Castell y Blaidd
Bleddfa Castle,
Brecon Castle, 
Bronllys Castle, 
Bryn Castell, 
Bryn-y-Cwn Castle, 
Brynffanigl Ucha Earthwork,
Builth Castle, 
Builth Wells Castles, 
Caer Beris Motte, 
Caer Penrhos
Caerau Castle 
Castle Caereinion,
Caergwrle Castle, 
Caerleon Castle,
Caernarfon Castle
Caerphilly Castle, 
Caldicot Castle, 
Camrose Castle, 
Candleston Castle, 
Cardiff Castle,
Cardigan Castle, 
Carew Castle, 
Carmarthen Castle 
Carn Fadryn Castle,
Carndochan Castle, 
Carreghoffa Castle, 
Carreg Cennen Castle, 
Castell y Bere,
Caus Castle,
Cefnllys Castle, 
Chepstow Castle,
Chirk Castle,
Cilgerran Castle, 
Clifford Castle, 
Clun Castle, 
Clungunford Castle, 
Clyro Castle, 
Castell Coch, 
Castell Coch,
Coity Castle, 
Colwyn Castles, 
Conwy Castle, 
Cottrell Castle, 
Criccieth Castle,
Crickadarn Ringwork, 
Crickhowell Castle,
Croft Castle, 
Crugyn Castle, 
Castell Crug Eryr, 
Castell Crychydd,
Cwm Camlais Castle,
Cymer Castle, 
Castell Cynfael, 
Dale Castle, 
Tomen Ddreiniog,
Deganwy Castle, 
Denbigh Castle, 
Deudraeth Castle,
Dinas Castle,
Didley Castle,
Castell Dinas Bran, 
Dinas Emrys, 
Dinas Powys,
Dinefwr Castle, 
Castell Dinerth, 
Dingestow Castle,
Dinham Castle,
Dolbadarn Castle, 
Dolbenmaen Motte,
Dolforwyn Castle, 
Dolwyddelan Castle, 
Domen Las Castle,
Dorstone Castle, 
Dryslwyn Castle, 
Castell Du,
Dyserth Castle,
Eardisley Castle,
Castle Fartin,
East Orchard Castle
Ednyfed's Castle,
Ewloe Castle, 
Flint Castle, 
Fforest Ringwork, 
Fonmon Castle, 
Castell Glas,
Glyndyfrdwy,
Goodrich Castle, 
Greencastle Castle, 
Gro Tump, 
Grosmont Castle, 
Guan Gunllwch Ringwork,
Castell Gwallter,
Upper Gwarthlow Motte, 
Gwrych Castle, 
Gwydir Castle, 
Harlech Castle,
Haverfordwest Castle,
Hawarden Castle, 
Hay-on-Wye Castle, 
Hay-on-Wye Motte, 
Hays Castle,
Hen Blas Castle,
Hen Domen Castle, 
Holt Castle, 
Hopton Castle, 
Huntington Castle, 
Hyssington Castle, 
Kenfig Castle,
Kerry Motte,
Kilpeck Castle,
Kington Castle, 
Kidwelly Castle, 
Knighton Castle, 
Knucklas Castle, 
Lampeter Castle,
Landimore Castle, 
Laugharne Castle, 
Liege Castle, 
Llanblethian Castle, 
Llanafan Fawr Castle, 
Llandaff Castle, 
Llandeilo Talybont, 
Llandovery Castle, 
Llanfair Kilgeddin Castle, 
Llangadog Castle, 
Llangathen Castle,
Llangibby Castle, 
Llangynwyd Castle, 
Llanhilleth Castle, 
Llanidloes Castle, 
Llanilid Castle, 
Llanquian Castle, 
Llanrhystyd Castle, 
Llansteffan Castle,
Llantrisant Castle,
Llanvair Castle,
Llawhaden Castle,
Longtown Castle, 
Loughor Castle,
Lower Down Castle, 
Ludlow Castle, 
yonshall Castle, 
Castell Machen, 
Castle Madoc,
Manorbier Castle, 
Mathrafal Castle,
Castell Moel,
Mold Castle, 
Monmouth Castle,
Monnow Bridge and Gate,
Montgomery Castle,
Montgomeryshire Mottes
Castell Morgraig,
Morlais Castle, 
Castle Morris, 
Castell Nantcribba,
Narberth Castle, 
Neath Castle, 
Nefyn Castle,
Nevern Castle, 
New Radnor Castle, 
Newcastle Castle, 
Newcastle Emlyn Castle, 
Newport Castle,
Newport Castle, 
Newtown Motte, 
Ogmore Castle,
Old Radnor, 
Oxwich Castle,
Oystermouth Castle, 
Painscastle Castle, 
Pembridge Castle, 
Pembroke Castle,
Pen y Castell,
Pen y Clawdd Castle,
Pen y Mwd
Pencader Castle, 
Pencelli Castle,
Pencoed Castle, 
Penhow Castle,
Penllyn Castle, 
Penlle'r Castle,
Penmaen Castle,
Penmark Castle, 
Pennard Castle, 
Penrice Castle, 
Penrhos Castle,
Picton Castle,
Powis Castle,
Prestatyn Castle, 
Castell Prysor,
Pulverbatch Castle,
Raglan Castle,
Rhayader Castle,
Rhos Ddiarbed Castle, 
Rhuddlan Castle, 
Rhyd y Gors Castle,
Roch Castle,
Rogerstone Castle,
Rumney Castle, 
Ruperra Castle, 
Ruthin Castle, 
St Briavels Castle,
St Davids Castle,
St Clears Castle,
St Donats Castle, 
St Fagan's Castle,
St Nicholas Castle, 
Sennybridge Castle,
Shrawardine Castle, 
Skenfrith Castle, 
Skenfrith Castle, 
Stokesay Castle, 
Swansea Castle, 
Sycharth Castle, 
Symon's Castle,
Tal-Y-Cafn, 
Castell Taliorum, 
Talyfan Castle, 
Talfolwern Castle,
Talley Castle, 
Tenby Castle,
Castell Tinboeth, 
Tomen Castell, 
Tomen y Faerdre, 
Tomen y Mur,
Tomen y Rhodwydd, 
Trecastle Motte, 
Castell Trefadog, 
Trefeca Motte, 
Tretower Castle & Court, 
Castell Troggy, 
Trueman's Hill, 
Tump Terrett Castle, 
Twmpath Castle, 
Twthill Castle,
Tyddyn Mount, 
Upton Castle, 
Vaynor Motte, 
Usk Castle,
Welshpool Castle, 
Weobley Castle, 
Weobley Castle,
White Castle,
White Castle, 
Whittington Castle
Wigmore Castle, 
Wilton Castle,
Wiston Castle
Y Foelas Castle,
Ystradowen Motte,


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

from these two list and area you cant fail to see there is more in Wales, and in a smaller area!


----------



## Marco Polo (Oct 14, 2002)

I like those lists. Endless possibilities....


----------



## Micowiny (Dec 17, 2006)

cardiff said:


> from these two list and area you cant fail to see there is more in Wales, and in a smaller area!


:bow: 

:cheers:


----------



## Mekky II (Oct 29, 2003)

Citadel of Lille

Drawing









Citadel with old city walls 









close shot










Aerial









A bit more of Vauban in Alsace


----------



## GrigorisSokratis (Apr 6, 2005)

Rhodes some 500 SE of Athens


















































































































































































































































































































































































Lindos, Rhodes (60kms S of the Rhodes Medieval town)
























































The medieval town of Kerkyra (Corfu) Some 550 NE from Athens and 1000 kms NE of Rhodes in the NW corner of Greece



































































































































































Platamonas Castle (Macedonia) Some 410 kms North of Athens and 100 S of Thessaloniki




























Medieval Mount Athos (Macedonia), 600 kms NE from Athens and 100 from Thessaloniki



























































































Dyonissos Mt Athos 14th century



















Mt Athos KOUTLOUMOUSION (1169 AD)



















Mt Athos Zografos (10th century)



















Mt Athos, DOCHIARIOS (1030-1032 AD)










Mount Athos, Aghia Lavra (963 AD)



















Mt Athos, Filotheos (10th century)










Mt Athos SAINT (AGIOS) PAVLOS (972 AD)




















Mt Athos XENOPHON (1010 AD)










Mt Athos, ESFIGMENOS (11th century)


----------



## new bulgaria (Dec 8, 2005)

Tsaverets: the fortress of Veliko Turnovo, the Medieval capital of the Second Bulgarian Kingdom:









And the old capital of Veliko Turnovo. Spectacular layout:


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Hey guys! Is it really necessary to blow up the thread to the unreadable with 100 pictures of a city and most of them don't even have something to do with the topic (fortress)????

Please take some out again and make your own thread with them, it becomes much to heavy here to enjoy it


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

yes please remove some (mopeds and bedrooms????????)


----------



## Micowiny (Dec 17, 2006)

Hey,

COME ONE.

ONE FORTRESS ONE PICTURE!!!

Please!


----------



## Poulpy (Nov 10, 2005)

Disneyland Paris


----------



## whatever... (Feb 23, 2006)

when talking about greatest medieval fortress' of Europe one has to mention theese two from Poland and Lithuania:

Malbork castle, Poland, biggest Medieval castle in Europe, seat of Order of Teutonic knights









and Trakai lake castle situated in an island, seat of Lithuanian dukes, die hard enemies of the knights


----------



## Pavlvs (Jan 5, 2005)

Italy has the highest number of castles in the galaxy and the highest number of fortified building in the universe :lol: :yes:

Only in Rome municipal area there are 36 castles, more than 100 towers and dozens of fortified palaces.

Totally there are 16000 castles and more than 80000 fortified buildings (tower, citadels, fortified walls, fortified palaces).


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

*Fortress de Valença - Valença Portugal*

its just one in thousands too but is nice (sec. XVII/XVIII):
































































the interior of the citadele:


----------



## Arazzz (Nov 15, 2005)

*Polish castle*

Poland, Malbork!

1.Malbork








2.Malbork








3.Malbork








4.Malbork








5.Malbork








6.Malbork








7.Malbork








8.Malbork








9.Malbork








10.Malbork








11.Malbork








12.Malbork








13.Malbork








14.Malbork








15.Malbork








16.Malbork








17.Malbork









^^ fotos by www.castlesofpoland.com

Poland, Cracow - The Wawel Royal Castle

1.The Wawel Royal Castle








2.The Wawel Royal Castle








3.The Wawel Royal Castle








4.The Wawel Royal Castle









^^ fotos by Artur Turyna


----------



## Alexander67 (Jun 16, 2012)

Зодчий Смоленской крепостной стены


Зимний Смоленск


Башни Смоленска


Смоленск. Башни старого кремля


----------



## voight_kampff (Feb 25, 2014)

Izborsk. Russia. Pskov Region. 14th Century

Izborsk by Igor Elokhine, on Flickr

Izborsk_0001 by Nadya, on Flickr



source

Tower Temnushka and the main entrance to the Izborsk fortress by Evgeniy Volkov, on Flickr


----------

